# How long can peptides remain legal in the US?



## njc (Apr 15, 2013)

Just wondering what your guy's opinions are on this matter, with everything that is going on in Australia with the demonizing and shutting down of distributors.  Is it only a matter of time before the US gets hit like this?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

It seems like some one is going to have to get extremely ill from a bad batch.  

or

until one comes out that is marginally more effective then they are now.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 16, 2013)

I doubt they'll make them controlled substances but rather go after companies who advertise on various forums to promote "research use".


----------

